# 427fe



## harristotle (Aug 7, 2008)

This is a 427FE that I worked on for a long time. I built it with the intention of putting it in the Fairlane model that I just posted up... turns out the model is just like real life. If you want to fit a 427 in the Fairlane you need the 427 hood :lol: I did a lot of small filing and cutting to try and make this thing work and it wasn't going to happen. So I went with the built small block in the Fairlane and made a stand for this puppy to go alongside my other standalone engines. 

I've got radiator hoses, spark plug wires, fuel lines, and I fashioned the air cleaner to be removable. 

These pics are when it was near completion months ago: 

















And these are the finished product: 

















Thanks for looking :wave:


----------



## CJTORINO (Jan 20, 2003)

Nice looking 427. you should look around for an AMT '66 Galaxie.
this engine and Automatic trans would look great in that model.


----------



## HACK-ATTACK (Jul 9, 2007)

nice!!


----------

